# Intense Händler



## Snigga_nr1 (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Da man ja eigentlich kaum Händler kennt die Intense vertreiben, bzw. wo man Ersatzteile kaufen kann, ist jeder dazu angehalten, hier die bekannten Händler aufzulisten... (Deutschland + Österreich)

Grüsse
Siggi


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (8. Juli 2008)

Ich würde sagen erst mal bei M - S Racing anfragen für Ersatzteile ich denke das die am meisten auf  Lager haben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (8. Juli 2008)

Aber MS Racing ist der Vertrieb !!! 
Die Verkaufen nichts !!! 
Händler bin ich keiner, sondern suche einen...


----------



## bachmayeah (8. Juli 2008)

mountainbikes.net
hibike.de
doubledragon-bikes.com
gocycle.de
bikeparts-online.de
bikemailorder.de

zwar alles nur online shops aber immerhin


----------



## degoe (8. Juli 2008)

Rad center wolf in imst (tirol) ist intense händler


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (9. Juli 2008)

http://www.secondhand-sportshop.de/

81673 München

Telefon: +49 / 89 / 45 088 449


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juli 2008)

steppenwolf1980 schrieb:


> http://www.secondhand-sportshop.de/
> 
> 81673 München
> 
> Telefon: +49 / 89 / 45 088 449



ist übrigens auch der vertrieb ...zur not können dir die schon helfen


----------

